# Political Poll



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Read thread before answering poll*​
Democrat418.18%Republican1463.64%Southern Republican418.18%


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Are You a Democrat, Republican or Southern Republican?

Here is a little test that will help you decide.

You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small 
children. Suddenly, an Islamic Terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams obscenities, praises Allah, raises the knife, and charges at you. You are carrying a Glock .40 caliber pistol. You are an expert shot. You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?

Democrat's Answer:
Well, that's not enough information to answer the question!
Does the man look poor or oppressed?
Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack?
Could we run away?
What does my wife think?
What about the kids?
Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of 
his hand?
What does the law say about this situation?
Does the Glock have appropriate safety built into it?
Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does 
this send to society and to my children?
Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me?
Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to 
wound me?
If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while 
he was stabbing me? 
Should I call 911?
Why is this street so deserted?
We need to raise taxes, have a paint and weed day and make this 
happier, healthier street to discourage such behavior.
This is all so confusing! I need to debate this with some friends for 
few days and try to come to a consensus.

Republican's Answer:

BANG!

Southern Republican's Answer:

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
click.....(sounds of reloading).
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! click
Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver Tips?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose there are some of us you wouldn't have to ask. Is there a store nearby where I could purchase more ammo? Might need a few more Cou de gra.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess I'm just a republican, one shot, one........ well you know. 

There's a whole lotta them terrorista types, I want to make sure I got enough ammo to go around. Would hate to run out with any of them left standing.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I see you got one commie democrate that couldn't follow dirrections!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sad thing is if this happend in real life and you are of the Southern republican crowd you would go to JAIL. Shoot just till the target goes down then run like hell NEVER NEVER rake a downed target with gunfire, your wife and kid will be visiting you in jail for a long time


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually I've heard it the other way around, short of reloading. I've had an officer tell me an empty gun shows a fearful victim.

I figure I'll just go with what happens naturally, if the situation ever comes up again. Last time it did I didnt have to fire a shot and I STILL ended up in jail...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owner

I sure hope the jail stay was very very temporary. For a nation that says innocent until proven guilty isn't it amazing that if a gun is involved it is guilty until proven innocent. The tables have sure turned over the years. A criminal commit's a crime and he is innocent until you prove him guilty, but an innocent man defends himself or his family and it is assumed your are guilty until they can clear you. This is where the liberal mindset has brought us to.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I was very lucky, in that a man whom I had known only 3 weeks at the time posted the $2500 in bail money for me. He and I became very good friends untill his death a few months later. I miss him terribly.

I spent about 6 hours in lockup, was bailed out, and spent the next 6 months in court for "aiming a firearm at a human" in the end, when my attacker, aka "the victim" wouldnt even show for testimony, the charges were dropped. The one stipulation was that I surrender the pistol to be destroyed. I didnt think it was fair then, and I still dont now, but I figure $450 worth of fine pistol givin up was worth far more to my being able to own firearms and obtain a CCW permit versus being railroaded in a gun hating city.

All in all I still credit that pistol for saving my life, and I did get away with out any charges, so all is well. But man, that was a nice gun. Ruger P90, pachmeyer grips, and a clip full of talons (which happened to be the final straw for the cops decision to arrest me, but thats another rant....)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

one shot and dropped like a hog


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you had run over the man with your car the cops wouldn't haul it off to be destroyed. I just hate that asinine pseudologic exhibited by the gun haters. I would like to see someone go to court and sue them for the value of the firearm. It would be even better if it was a collectors item worth about $10,000. These people deserve some serious 2X4 therapy.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gun Owner where were you at when that took place?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

City of Henderson, NV. Its basically a suburb of Las Vegas these days. USed to be nothing out there but retired people, but with the population boom of Las Vegas, the area out there has exploded. Now its a "trendy" place for the upper middle class people to live.

Might as well share the story. This was in Oct of 2000.

While exiting my car which was parked against the door of my garage my neighbor came out blatently ****** off at where I parked. The garage doors faced eachother in an alleyway in this particular complex, but it was by no means tight, still room to move a suburban around if there was a car parked there. He made a nice show of walking over quickly, screaming and yelling about where I parked and yada yada yada.

I thought I was being smart by keeping my car door between him and myself. NEVER DO THIS!!! He kicked the door, which knocked me back and by placing his weight against the door, he had me pinned to the car with no where to go. As soon as I was pinned he began punching the crap outta me, and he knew what he was doing, because he was trying to collapse my windpipe. Luckily he was drunk, and his aim was off. Still, his aim was bound to improve, so I unholstered my P90, and shoved it right in his face. He backed away about 4 ft, looked at me, and started to move forward again. I quickly chambered a round ( I never carry unchambered anymore ) and tightened up on the trigger, right on the edge of the sear. This guy was a trained martial artist, and I was not going to let him get to where he could reach me again.

Thanks to a steady hand and a "One more step and your kid is fatherless" he ran off. He was not seen or heard from the rest of the night.

This is where I screwed up. I called the police. I told them I was attacked, and was forced to draw my weapon in defence of myself. I explained that the situation was over, that I was safe inside my neighbors apartment, and that I needed to file an assault charge. They sent a few cops over, and they asked me to come outside to talk to them. That would be mistake #2. Without the other persons statement, they basically set me up to incriminate myself with my statement, and hauled me off to jail. As they were cuffing me, one of them remarked to the other about removing another hothead from the streets. Against better judgement I quickly replied that if I was a hothead, they'd be arresting me for murder, not the goofy charge of aiming a firearm. One of the other officers mentioned the talons in the gun, and they all kinda looked at eachother like I was a cop killer waiting for my chance to gun them all down.

As soon as those cuffs were on, I decided to be the best darn suspect they ever had. I was polite, told them what to find in which pockets, complimented them on the nice smell in the car, and so on. Pleases and thank yous for all the officers at the detention center, and really had a good time chatting with some of the folks in there. I figured if I was gonna be in for any length of time, I better get off on the right foot.

They chained me to a bench to write my witness statement, that ended up being about 3 pages long; writing in handcuffs sucks. (NEVER LEAVE OUT ANY DETAILS. If you see a light 4 doors down flickering, write it down!) I mention this because when they finally got a statement from my attacker, as well as a statement he had his buddy fake (the guy wasnt home at the time) both of their statements barely made a page. I firmly believe this is one of the biggest reasons my charges were dropped.

The next morning, after I was released, I went to move my car which was still parked where I left it. The neighbor was outside, and quickly came towards me, asking if I was such a billy badass now that the cops had my gun. WE were still upwards of 75 ft apart so I opened my trenchcoat revealing the .357 magnum in my shoulder holster. I didnt have to say a word, as he quickly hightailed it the other direction. This time I didnt involve the cops, I didnt need anymore drummed up charges.

It was one bad night that lasted forever. Lawyer cost me $2500, and that was a good friend discount. But hes one of the best, so I didnt bat an eye. All in all, the gun saved my life, and my legal right to own firearms hasnt changed. I'd say it was probably a lot better than a lot of other folks who have faced similar decisions. I dont ever want to be in that situation again.

This is getting a bit long winded, but I must share this last fact.

About a week later, I was on the corner of an intersection, waiting for the light to change for the crosswalk. Out of the blue, a car turning the corner in front of me had an arm extend out of the window with a gun. I heard a pop, felt a burning pain in my belly, and immediately reached for my .45. Luckily it was not there.

Yes, you heard that right. I had simply been shot by a couple of teenagers playing with a BB gun. They were caught shortly thereafter, but had I been carrying, I would have unloaded a magazine into the backwindow of that toyota, and killed all 3 of those kids for a stupid prank. I probably would have even been justified. I have never been as thankful for anything as I was for not having a gun that day.

I made sure and told them kids how lucky they were and why. Suffice to say, I dont think that message sunk in.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Geez ... I was cuffed in my own house in front of my Wife, Kids and Grand Kids by Metro Police for about half an hour because after being bitten by a Dog I simply pulled up my "T-shirt" to expose a gun in my belt.

After the intial attack I simply faced the Dog down in as "mean and nasty" a fashion as I could muster (it seemed like a better idea than trying to out run an attacking dog at that moment.) Since the owners of the dog were so concerned I might "hurt" their dog and they were taking no action to get the dog away from me and under control ... I finally told them that if I was intent on hurting their dog, thier dog would already be dead and I exposed the gun. At that point they did finally take action to get the dog under control ... at least the one did ... the other one was yelling "Oh my God he's got a gun ... he's got a gun" and running in the house..

BTW I have (and had at the time) a CCW and was carrying the Gun 100% Legally ... That fact didn't save me from being cuffed in my home and investigated about 1.5 hours later.

As with GunOwner ... I called the Police right after the incident to tell them what had happend ... it took Metro about an hour and a half to show up at my house at which time three Unformed Officers pull me out at gunpoint and cuffed me.

Funny part was that Metro dispacth had no hesitation in sending a small, blonde, FEMALE Animal Control Officer to investigate the Dog Bite just below my butt and find out where to locate the dog. She arrived in only twenty minutes, more than an hour before the Police ... and she was not the least bit afraid of me ... Go Figure.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> I see you got one commie democrate that couldn't follow dirrections!!!


It's about time you started following directions.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gun owner and decoy dummy these type of stories really boil my blood :******: , I fear I may not have the restraint you two showed and that scares me.
Gun Owner did that guy that attact you go to jail for assalt and battery? But dont worry he sounds like a real tought guy and all tought guys run into the wrong guy one day and its all over. Just a matter of time till he runs into a guy that just kills him.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

No, he was never charged with anything. They told me that he probably knew I had a gun, and felt threatened. Makes about as much sence as playing baseball on the freeway if your afraid of cars, but what ever.

He got his eventually. Whenever I saw his truck parked outside, I'd pour a lil used motor oil under it. Eventually the spot got so big he removed the engine looking for the leak and replacing seals. After that, I started in with tranny fluid


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> > I see you got one commie democrate that couldn't follow dirrections!!!
> ...


For the record, thats an old post, exactly a month old actually.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hell, you're right. I assumed it was just a new and quite popular thread. I rescind my prior remarks.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> He got his eventually. Whenever I saw his truck parked outside, I'd pour a lil used motor oil under it. Eventually the spot got so big he removed the engine looking for the leak and replacing seals. After that, I started in with tranny fluid


Now that's just plain funny, I don't care what anybody says. :beer:


----------

